# How much freon do you add to a 2006 Nissan Altima?



## ineika (May 6, 2012)

If the system is empty?


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Refrigerant Capacity 0.50 ±0.025 kg (1.10±0.055 lb)


----------

